# Lekarze > Forum alergologiczne >  Jak radzić sobie z alergią?

## Maja

Witam,

Od dwóch lat chodzę regularnie na basen, i było wszystko ok. Od dwóch miesięcy, gdy wracam z basenu dostaje kataru i strasznie kicham. Nie chcę rezygnować z basenu, dlatego proszę o pomoc. 
Czy są jakieś sposoby żeby to przynajmniej załagodzić?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czytałam, że osoby, które regularnie uczęszczają na basen czesto cierpią na katar sienny. Moja siostra po przyjściu z basenu też kicha strasznie i męczy ją katar, zaczęła używać do nosa Euphorbium, i przechodzi jej.

----------

